# Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009



## noworkteam (19. März 2009)

Moin,

Da unsere am 14 März geplante Wracktour wegen Wind und Wellen ausgefallen war, habe ich gestern die Chance beim Schopf gefasst und mir den letzten freien Platz auf der Valkyrie zum Wrackangeln gesichert.

Abfahrt war 6:00 Uhr morgens früh, dann ging es in einem Rutsch mit 18kn 2,5 Stunden weit raus auf die Nordsee.







Perfektes Wetter,..,nur die kurzen zwei Stunden Schlaf 
zuvor haben einem das Leben ein wenig schwer gemacht...

Aber so fuhren und fuhren wir immer weiter raus....






Dann war es endlich soweit...Ausrüstung einsatzbereit machen....












Das war es dann aber auch mit "ich mach mal nebenbei einige Fotos"....Jede Drift brachte Fisch, die Wracks lagen so nah beieinander, das sich das Umsetzen sich im Minutenbereich bewegte, die Zeiten reichen gerade für das Vorbereiten der beiden Angeln mit Köder oder gegebenenfalls nach einem Abriss mit der Montage und Beköderung eines neuen Octupus-Vorfaches.

Gegen Mittag lies die Drift gänzlich nach, das heisst nicht das keine Fische mehr hochkamen, aber zu mindest als die Wale (Schweinswale ??) das Boot besuchten, habe ich meine Angeln stehen gelassen und die Kamera geholt,..,dummerweise waren deren Finnen genau so schell verschwunden wie sie aufgetaucht sind. Naja Pech gehabt, somit konnte ich gegen 11:30 meine Kiste ablichten. Für drei Stunden Angelzeit war ich doch ziemlich zufrieden.






Dann ging es im gewohnten Rhythmus weiter, Angeln, Angeln Angeln..











Die Stimmung bei den Teilnehmern , alles Niederländer, war bestens.






Das war allerdings kein Wunder, schliesslich wurde das Angeln immer wieder auf´s Neue belohnt...











Gegen 14:30 war dann auch Ende im Gelände, zum einen hatte jeder wirklich genung Fisch gefangen, zum anderen hat das intensive Angeln über Stunden ohne Pause körperlich seinen Tribut bei einem Teil der Mitfahrer gefordert, und die Fische müssten ja auch noch versorgt werden.
Und das waren diesmal wirklich nicht wenige....






Wir fuhren also die 2,5 Stunden wieder zurück nach Stellendam, ich legte noch eine 4 Stunden Autofahrt obendrauf und konnte schliesslich um 21:00 Uhr mein wohl verdientes und und leicht erangeltes kühles Bier nach einem gei..en Tag geniessen...

Fische hatte ich irgendwas über 40 (da hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr zu zählen..) unzählige Fischkisten wurden voll geangelt, alle waren zufrienden:m. Zu kleine kamen so gut wie nie rauf, hier oder da mal einer....sprich wenn einer dran war, durfte der auch bleiben...

Da freut man sich schon auf die nächste Tour. Das eine Tour stattfindet ist hinsichtlich der often grausamen Wetter-und Wellenbedingungen auf der Nordsee schon ein Glücksspiel, wenn man aber rauskommt ein gutes Boot und einem ebenso guten Kapitän hat, dann sind die Touren ein Erlebnis...

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

...du Arsch und ich hatte keine Zeit...
...dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...


----------



## HD4ever (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

das sieht doch mal nach ner wirklich erfolgreichen Kuttertour aus ... #6


----------



## tonnetto (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

dicke Petri


----------



## Ossipeter (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

von wegen in der Nordsee ist der Dorsch ausgestorben????
Klasse Tagestour, da macht das Lesen Spass!


----------



## noworkteam (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...du Arsch ....


Danke für Dein ehrliches anerkennendes Kompliment|supergri



Ossipeter schrieb:


> von wegen in der Nordsee ist der Dorsch ausgestorben????
> Klasse Tagestour, da macht das Lesen Spass!


Wenn es denn so wäre, dann tun sich Nord-und Ostsee wohl nix mehr, wenn man die Fangberichte im  AB liest.  Ich würde die Nordsee immer der Ostsee vervorzugen...

Gruss


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

...nächste Tour ist am 17.04. mit dem Schiff...


----------



## noworkteam (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...nächste Tour ist am 17.04. mit dem Schiff...


 
hoffentlich biste noch in Übung...nicht das Du schlapp machst|supergri|supergri...und Deinen Gummifisch in die Ecke trittst....


----------



## gerihecht (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

Hallo Jan ein dickes Petri !!! Schön mal wieder einen guten Bericht zu lesen.Gerhard.#6


----------



## angelsaxe (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

würde gerne bei der nächsten tour auch gerne dabei sein falls eine mitfahrmöglichkeit nicht weit von bonn bestehen könnte|kopfkrat netten gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

Moin noworkteam,

danke für den netten Kurzzeiler! Da habt Ihr ja ordentlich zugeschlagen


----------



## bacalo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

Hallo Noworkteam,

danke für den bildhaften Bericht!

#6Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten#6


----------



## noworkteam (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin noworkteam,
> 
> danke für den netten Kurzzeiler! Da habt Ihr ja ordentlich zugeschlagen


 

Bitteschoooeeenn,

Jo, die niederländischen Kollegen, meinten jedoch "ganz gut" ..würde so gehen", letztes Mal haben sie alle Kisten an Board vollgemacht |uhoh:...war so schon "Arbeiten",..,wenn auch sehr sehr angenehmes..

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

Das glaube ich Dir gerne #6


----------



## esgof (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

hallöschen jan
Ja ja das haben wir gerne,erstmal uns den Mund wässrig machen für den 14. dann am 17. alleine essen.Was sollst hast ja schönen Bericht geschrieben #6und die Bilder steigern die Vorfreude auf die nächste Tour.
Kannst du bitte meinen Kumpel und mich für den 4.7. vormerken,wir sind auf jeden Fall dann mit dabei.
MfG ESGOF

Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh        #g


----------



## Sicki67 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

Hallo Noworkteam,

schöner Bericht und viele schöne Fische - super.

Gibt es eine Website von der *Valkyrie ?*

Ich möchte, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, am 10 und am 24 .04 .2009 mit Leo und der Happy Fisherman rausfahren, aber eine weitere Adreese zu haben macht immer Sinn.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## esgof (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*



Sicki67 schrieb:


> Hallo Noworkteam,
> 
> schöner Bericht und viele schöne Fische - super.
> 
> ...



hallo sicki probiere es mal hiermit
1. www.zeevissers.com
2. botenverhuur
3. kleine charters
anklicken viel spaß damit
mfg.esgof


----------



## snofla (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bericht: Wrackangeln "Valkyrie" 17.März 2009*

moin Jan #h

schöner bericht und dickes petri zu den Fischen,ja son Tach ist schon geil und wenn dann das Wetter mitspielt ist doch alles perfekt


@Sicki

schau mal hier klickklack Valkyrie


----------

